# rockauto close out specials, here's how to search for your vehicle



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Go to the catalog and search for your vehicle. Do not go any further than selecting your vehicle.

http://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/

In my case, I am searching for a Ford, 1996, Ranger, 2.3. 

After you've chosen your vehicle, look at the link in your address bar. You should see a number at the end. That is the car code for your vehicle. 










Copy that number.

In the link below, replace the X's with the number you copied above and go to that link in your address bar.


```
http://www.rockauto.com/RSS/vehiclefeeds.php?carcode=xxxxxxx&m=wc&l=en&html=true
```
The search for closeouts will no longer be for all closeouts, but for your specific vehicle.

I've found a lot of maintenance items and other parts really cheap, such air filters for around $2.00, which normally cost me $8-10 at the local parts store. A shame that they don't have a search like this already set up.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome find!!!


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for tip!

🙋


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 29, 2015)

I wonder if I should bookmark other years for my vehicle that use compatible/similar parts as my vehicle..? Or would they already show up if they work for my vehicle?


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 29, 2015)

Also thoughts on discount parts and non OEM parts like sensors and electrical parts?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

4t7 said:


> I wonder if I should bookmark other years for my vehicle that use compatible/similar parts as my vehicle..? Or would they already show up if they work for my vehicle?


That might depend on the vehicle. For example, a Ford Ranger 2.3 and a Mazda B2300 of the same generation. The parts should show up, as the only thing different about those trucks is the appearance. 



4t7 said:


> Also thoughts on discount parts and non OEM parts like sensors and electrical parts?


I try to get OEM for sensors, but sometimes that isn't always an option so I look for brand names that I know. Even then, it could be hit or miss.

I was on my way to get the emissions testing done, and on the way to the shop, my CEL came on. I turned around, went home, and ran my scanner. It showed to be an O2 sensor. None of the local parts stores had an OEM O2 sensor, and the dealership was asking a ridiculous price for it. I took the cheaper route and went with Bosch from the parts store. It's been in my truck for about 5yrs now and hasn't given me and problems.

Just the same, I went through 3 non-OEM Temp cooling sensors from the parts store, for a Beretta I had, before asking for a refund. Every one that I put on caused the car to run in limp mode. I got one from the dealer and the first one I got worked right out of the box.

The things I get that I don't care if it's OEM is stuff like filters, wiper blades, brake pads / rotors, wheel bearings, U-joints, etc.


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 29, 2015)

r0ckstarr said:


> That might depend on the vehicle. For example, a Ford Ranger 2.3 and a Mazda B2300 of the same generation. The parts should show up, as the only thing different about those trucks is the appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, yeah that makes sense. I wasn't sure if they grouped compatible parts together. I'm actually 'shopping' on RockAuto right now. Was looking for spark plug wires. Looks like I'm gonna make out with a complete wire kit, and several other parts I need for like $25. Awesome! Thanks for this PSA. You've already saved me $$$ 🙋

Actually debating on new 02 sensor, IAC, and MAP sensor as well,. Would only be like $60 for all that...

Hope none of these parts give me trouble like your non-OEM temp sensors 😁

Thanks again!


----------

